# Crochet Ear net things



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have two of those ear net things, and one is HUGE for my horse, so thye do come in different sizes.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Anybody know of a pattern so I can make my own? I've often looked at them and wanted to do that. I couldn't find anything on the 'net when I looked a few months ago. If we had a pattern, we could make it whatever size we wanted.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

they usually only come in 1 size, although different brands run differently so some might run bigger then others.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Different brands may carry different sizes, but usually you will find full or pony sizes.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a pattern =) Lemme see if I can get it. It's on a disk somewhere...


northernmama said:


> Anybody know of a pattern so I can make my own? I've often looked at them and wanted to do that. I couldn't find anything on the 'net when I looked a few months ago. If we had a pattern, we could make it whatever size we wanted.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Darn, I guess it didn't transfer over =( But, here's several patterns... the PDF versions are only $3.00
Crochet Do Dads - Equine Crochet Patterns


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow. Those are great. Thanks!


----------

